

Amazon announces $544M losses for Q3 2014 - simi_
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/23/7052385/amazon-q3-2014-earnings

======
simi_
Source: [http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol-
new...](http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol-
newsArticle&ID=1980979)

